# Roof Sealant? - Used 324Cg



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello all,

Long story short I've been looking for a used 324CG. I've located one in Ohio while I'm just outside of Philadelphia. From my experience these things used and in good condition go fairly quickly so I did put a deposit down on the trailer.

However I also had a formal third-party inspection go out to review for me.

Everything on the trailer looks good except for the sealant around the vents on the roof. See attached pictures. The sealant has holes in it and even 'debris' that looks like it was mixed in somehow when the sealant was applied. The layout of this trailer I'm set on, but I don't want to get into a problem unit.

Has anyone else seen this before? Any comments on what could've caused it?

If the previous owner had a leak and resealed everything themselves, I'm cautious about buying it.

If this sealant was put down by the factory and it's been like this the whole time, I don't see how the debris could've gotten into it. Is it indicative of other problems?

There's no signs of leakage from what the inspection report states so I'm not sure.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Patrick


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks odd to me. Would get my attention also. The dicor sealant when applied properly will self level if cleaned properly first. Looks like a do it yourself fix but i;ve been wrong before.


----------



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

Tourdfox said:


> Looks odd to me. Would get my attention also. The dicor sealant when applied properly will self level if cleaned properly first. Looks like a do it yourself fix but i;ve been wrong before.


I thought the same thing. When you mean "do it yourself fix" are you referring to the photos, or how I get it taken care of?

In reality I probably can go back to the dealer and have them either repair it themselves before purchasing, or further discount the trailer so I can have it professionally repaired elsewhere.


----------



## Harks_723 (Mar 18, 2017)

ob277rl said:


> Hanks_723 it is hard to imagine that someone would make a roof repair without first at least clearing away that kind of debris before applying new sealant, but who knows. I can't imagine this happening in a factory installation or it even getting by and inspection. We bought our trailer new it was less than 60 days old from date of manufacture. From my experience and advice here on the forum the roof was one of the first places I checked out after bring it home. As I was going over the seams at both ends an and around all of roof penetrations, I did notice some minor cracking and what appeared to be pin holes in some of the new factory sealant. There didn't seam to be any leaks at the time so I decided to handle it myself as apposed to trusting some one else. I ended up using a couple of tubes of Dicor self leveling sealant. The reason I used so much was I noticed the way the sealant was applied around the fixtures on the roof that it created a dam that trapped water between the seal and the fixture. I filled in the void with self leveling sealant to help keep water from sitting in this area. With the new curved roofs it isn't hard to keep water from collecting on the roof. Here is a link to the Dicor web page and some YouTube videos to give you an idea of what you can do or have someone else do to fix the problem. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


Great advice! I appreciate it.

Technically I haven't purchased the trailer yet, so at this point I'm wondering if this would be grounds to 'pull the plug' on the deal? Like I said, they are small holes and there doesn't seem to be any other indication of water damage in the roof/interior ceiling. If it's that minor I'll continue with the purchase, have them take another $500 off the sell price and I'll seal it up when I take receipt of the trailer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Harks_723 said:


> Tourdfox said:
> 
> 
> > Looks odd to me. Would get my attention also. The dicor sealant when applied properly will self level if cleaned properly first. Looks like a do it yourself fix but i;ve been wrong before.
> ...


I'm referring to the photos. But it's not a difficult do it yourself fix. As long as you are comfortable that the unit hasn't leaked. And if by chance it has leaked. Doesn't mean the signs of water will be right at the fixture location. As the water will migrate to the lowest point. Especially on a curved roof. I'd have them reduce the price and fix it properly if you really like the trailer


----------

